# Volvik Vivid Golf Ball



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2017)

On course footage and video review https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mn8EV4adqNU

More detailed thoughts here

Looks
These balls are definitely strong in the looks department. Vivid by name and very much vivid by nature. Even with a matte finish they are bright. Now as I've already mentioned the dimples don't seem overly pronounced and whether that comes from the finish or is a deliberate manufacturing move by Volvik I don't know. From a short distance away, the green one in particular looked like a small stress ball or table tennis ball and the dimples weren't evident

I like the way the green and yellow versions I tried stood out and if anything preferred the yellow in terms of easiness to follow in flight in bright conditions and certainly against the grass. On the green they seem to stand out against the putter face and I can see how this could inspire confidence over the ball. 7/10

Distance
These are clearly designed for golfers with a slower swing speed of mine and Volvik say that it's optimum range is 70-90mph, I am definitely quicker than that. As I've spoken about already though, the distance achieved was noticeable. I do need to either capture some launch monitor data or better still actually pay these in more favourable and receptive conditions and report back. 7/10

Flight
Again, Volvik are looking for a medium trajectory from golfers swinging in the optimum speed range. I don't but I did find the ball flying on a rather penetrating and pleasing trajectory. While I prefer a higher flying (and therefore in theory softer stopping) ball this wasn't a bad trajectory at all. Tying this in to the distance and waiting for the inevitable rain in the UK and the course being softened back up a tad I'll be interested to see what results I can get, especially in the crucial scoring zone from 120 yards and in 7/10

Control
Another area in which Volvik make the usual claims that most ball manufacturers make and one that I found hard to reconcile the reality I found on the course, and practice before hand with the claims they made. Certainly in the short game area and on the green where I demand the most from whatever ball I play, I didn't see any check out of sand or around the greens and as I have to keep repeating it's an area that begs repeating in more conducive conditions. However at this time I can only comment on what I felt and observed and this was an area I found the ball lacking in 5/10

Feel
Now we come to the most variable and personal of all the characteristics of this ball and I'm aware how subjective this is and so please ensure these comments are my own based on the testing I did and may not correspond to your own experiences.

I didn't enjoy the feel of this ball across any area of the game. I've described the feel as dull or dead and that's exactly how it felt of all of the club faces. The sound even sounded dull and so whether that reinforces this view point is open to argument. It's simply a ball that when it boiled down to it I didn't enjoy hitting and this is something that you can't put down to the dry and warm playing conditions and is something I don't see changing irrespective of how the course may change in different weather. It's an area I find important in picking a ball and never want anything that feels rock hard and pebble like or sounds strong off the face. Even around the short game, I want a ball to give me response through the club face and encourage me that it'll respond as I planned on landing. I didn't get that in any shape with the Vivid 4/10

Overall
On the limited testing I did the simple conclusion is that this isn't the ball for me. I liked the colour and to a degree the matte finish and while I didn't play the ball enough to test durability to any degree there was no significant marking even on the bunker shots. The Volvik Vivid just didn't match what I look for in a ball. I am prepared to repeat the process again in softer conditions but think in most categories the results and overall outcome will stay the same. 6/10


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



*The simple conclusion is that this isn't the ball for me*.
		
Click to expand...

24 points gets to you like that.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			24 points gets to you like that.....


Click to expand...

Not used it competitively but there isn't a ball that will help my scores at the moment


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not used it competitively but there isn't a ball that will help my scores at the moment
		
Click to expand...

if thats the case why are you testing balls? time not better spent practising?


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 23, 2017)

You could review this ball without playing it. 


Its got funky colours and doesn't spin as much as a premium ball. 


On those dry conditions pretty much every ball is going to run out. That's just the nature of the ground. Its doesn't go any further or shorter than any other ball. It just depends how fast you have hit the ball.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2017)

fundy said:



			if thats the case why are you testing balls? time not better spent practising?
		
Click to expand...

Club closed this week because of the racing so did this on Sunday as it was being shut down to prepare everything. Fear not, practice at a range ongoing



garyinderry said:



			You could review this ball without playing it. 


Its got funky colours and doesn't spin as much as a premium ball. 


On those dry conditions pretty much every ball is going to run out. That's just the nature of the ground. Its doesn't go any further or shorter than any other ball. It just depends how fast you have hit the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Hardly objective (imo) to review a ball that you haven't hit on a course. I totally agree with your comments about conditions and did say in the review online and on my blog (from which I lifted the text). Volvik said it offers control especially around the green and I definitely didn't see that. Distance wise it did surprise me and that 7 iron I hit on the first hole was from 154, pitched short and ran through a green about 20 yards wide and would have run a bit more had the trap been there. Granted out of a good lie in the semi it could have been a flyer bit it was a good shot (for me).

As I said I'm going to test them again once we get a period of wetter weather and the sting of the courser has gone to try them again. Think that was only fair


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 23, 2017)

I know you shouldn't dismiss something without trying it first but I just couldn't bring myself to try one of these balls. They just look cheap and nasty, plain and simple. However, there must be something about them if Bubba is prepared to stake his livelihood on them.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 23, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I know you shouldn't dismiss something without trying it first but I just couldn't bring myself to try one of these balls. They just look cheap and nasty, plain and simple. However, there must be something about them if Bubba is prepared to stake his livelihood on them.
		
Click to expand...

I bought one in pretty pink when in Florida a couple of weeks ago, it looks cheap and feels hard, mine is still in my bag.  A pal also bought a few, he played the last two holes at the Waldorf Astoria and birdied them both.

Who knows, you need to row your own boat, I will try it if I can get over the colour maybe I will like it.


----------



## BomberSRL (Jun 23, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I know you shouldn't dismiss something without trying it first but I just couldn't bring myself to try one of these balls. They just look cheap and nasty, plain and simple. However, there must be something about them if Bubba is prepared to stake his livelihood on them.
		
Click to expand...

Bubba is using the S4 ball. Not the Vivid.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 23, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Club closed this week because of the racing so did this on Sunday as it was being shut down to prepare everything. Fear not, practice at a range ongoing



Hardly objective (imo) to review a ball that you haven't hit on a course. I totally agree with your comments about conditions and did say in the review online and on my blog (from which I lifted the text). Volvik said it offers control especially around the green and I definitely didn't see that. Distance wise it did surprise me and that 7 iron I hit on the first hole was from 154, pitched short and ran through a green about 20 yards wide and would have run a bit more had the trap been there. Granted out of a good lie in the semi it could have been a flyer bit it was a good shot (for me).

As I said I'm going to test them again once we get a period of wetter weather and the sting of the courser has gone to try them again. Think that was only fair
		
Click to expand...

I watched the video homer. That shot is just typical of the run when the ground is baked. Hop on the plane to Ireland. We had that weather for about a week. Back to soft ground now.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 23, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I know you shouldn't dismiss something without trying it first but I just couldn't bring myself to try one of these balls. They just look cheap and nasty, plain and simple. *However, there must be something about them if Bubba is prepared to stake his livelihood on them*.
		
Click to expand...

There certainly is..... 


Plenty of cash from Volvik!


----------



## pendodave (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks for the review. Given the density of our semi ATM, I'm a big fan of ultra visible golf balls (currently using the yellow/black chromesoft).

I might question your statement on swing speed though. I think the average male is around 85mph. I'm about that and can get around a 215 carry on a good one. Over 90 wouldn't fit in with your narrative as normally hitting shorter than forum distance drives.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 23, 2017)

BomberSRL said:



			Bubba is using the S4 ball. Not the Vivid.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but they are just as bad. No way Jose is one of them going in my bag


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 23, 2017)

i'd still like to try them only seen then on say in St Andrews and TBH they wanted almost the same as a sleeve of Prov1 from the visitor rip off golf shops in the town.

My mate found one last year and played in our 4  BBB trophy in September, he quite liked it and he's a very good ball striker off 2. Thing i noticed about it was how easy it was to follow the ball, even on a really sunny day you could see it straight off the club face and though the air.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2017)

fundy said:



			if thats the case why are you testing balls? time not better spent practising?
		
Click to expand...




garyinderry said:



			You could review this ball without playing it. 


Its got funky colours and doesn't spin as much as a premium ball. 


On those dry conditions pretty much every ball is going to run out. That's just the nature of the ground. Its doesn't go any further or shorter than any other ball. It just depends how fast you have hit the ball.
		
Click to expand...




pendodave said:



			Thanks for the review. Given the density of our semi ATM, I'm a big fan of ultra visible golf balls (currently using the yellow/black chromesoft).

I might question your statement on swing speed though. I think the average male is around 85mph. I'm about that and can get around a 215 carry on a good one. Over 90 wouldn't fit in with your narrative as normally hitting shorter than forum distance drives.
		
Click to expand...

Good point well made but was going off historic Trac/GC2 numbers from a fitting for my I25's about four years ago. Was borderline R/S and so opted to have the regular shafts hard stepped as a compromise. It may be with illness, advancing years, changes to my swing that has come down (does that mean I'm in the market for new clubs as these clearly aren't right now) and so I do actually fall into the Volvik target spectrum. I'll have to get some new monitor data me thinks


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 23, 2017)

I used one a for a few holes (the match ended early...)  earlier this week.

A bright purple/red colour.

Easy to see I  the air, and on the ground.

Matt finish seemed weird - but flew fine.

Would compare it to a Bridgestone e6 from the few shots I played with it.

Prefer the Truvis Chromesoft that I currently use in competition but I wouldn't hesitate to use one of these, but probably not on a bright sunny day! I don't generally have a problem spotting a ball in flight, or finding them, so that advantage isn't of significance to me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2017)

Some rain due in the next few days so going to take these back out this week and try again and see how they respond in softer conditions,


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 26, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			i'd still like to try them only seen then on say in St Andrews and TBH they wanted almost the same as a sleeve of Prov1 from the visitor rip off golf shops in the town.

My mate found one last year and played in our 4  BBB trophy in September, he quite liked it and he's a very good ball striker off 2. Thing i noticed about it was how easy it was to follow the ball, even on a really sunny day you could see it straight off the club face and though the air.
		
Click to expand...

There's a few appearing in our baskets @ the MGC range. Will send up some of the pink ones when I see them next :rofl:


----------



## road2ruin (Jun 26, 2017)

I picked up a sleeve of the Volvik Vista IV about 6 months ago and hated them, felt like rock and for me personally nothing to recommend about them.

Was at the tills at Silvermere last week and they had an offer on the Vivids so picked up a sleeve of the blue and one of the orange. The first thing to note is that these things are bright, the orange especially seems to have a glowing aura around it so spotting it in the air and then in the bushes isn't an issue. I was also pleasantly surprised with the feel, nowhere near as hard as the previous Volvik balls I tried and to be honest nothing is stopping at our course at the moment so can't comment on spin rates. 

Still prefer my Callaway Chrome Soft but would happily play the Vivids again.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 26, 2017)

Can recommend orange balls when playing links.  Stick out like a sore thumb.  So easy to see. :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 26, 2017)

Homer have you tried the green one??


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 26, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			There's a few appearing in our baskets @ the MGC range. Will send up some of the pink ones when I see them next :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

cheers mate, you have my address


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 26, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			Homer have you tried the green one??
		
Click to expand...

I like colouring in large swathes of the ball with a black marker to give it a camo look.  :rofl:


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 26, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			I like colouring in large swathes of the ball with a black marker to give it a camo look.  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

i like the full camo design myself, shows up well in the sky


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			Homer have you tried the green one??
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Tried it on the par 3 (second hole of my youtube video) and was alternating it with the yellow version. Like it but the yellow is more clear for me anyway


----------



## DaveR (Jun 26, 2017)

Homer your video looks very professional. Nice garden too  :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2017)

DaveR said:



			Homer your video looks very professional. Nice garden too  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

All Mrs Homer's work. She is a brilliant gardener. I just cut the grass


----------



## DaveR (Jun 26, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			All Mrs Homer's work. She is a brilliant gardener. I just cut the grass
		
Click to expand...



It's always nice to see a lady maintaining her garden nicely  :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Jun 28, 2017)

I noticed a big display of these in our pro's shop today, very colourful but at Â£38 a dozen, they aren't cheap.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2017)

louise_a said:



			I noticed a big display of these in our pro's shop today, very colourful but at Â£38 a dozen, they aren't cheap.
		
Click to expand...

Can get them cheaper. One site at random here http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acat...phuww9efwK34Dl1FB1IruNkTNs4OVmME04aAi098P8HAQ

Sure there will be better deals elsewhere


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Jun 28, 2017)

Maybe not the balls for you Homer but your bunker play was pretty good with them...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2017)

Owen_Thomas_14 said:



			Maybe not the balls for you Homer but your bunker play was pretty good with them...
		
Click to expand...

Coming on and averaging 22% sand saves this season. I will be doing a follow up, hopefully next week when the course has softened up a bit, to be as objective as I can.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 28, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Can recommend orange balls when playing links.  Stick out like a sore thumb.  So easy to see. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

At Forest Pines this weekend, Charlie (Hooker) played an orange one as a provisional. We all thought that it was highly visible in the air. When Charlie found his original ball. he threw the Volvik into the rough to see how visible it was in there. It stood out a mile.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 4, 2017)

As promised a second review on a softer course with more receptive greens https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1ybfzxDZWg Did it change my opinion?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As promised a second review on a softer course with more receptive greens https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1ybfzxDZWg Did it change my opinion?
		
Click to expand...

We'll never know....


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 5, 2017)

rosecott said:



			At Forest Pines this weekend, Charlie (Hooker) played an orange one as a provisional. We all thought that it was highly visible in the air. When Charlie found his original ball. he threw the Volvik into the rough to see how visible it was in there. It stood out a mile.
		
Click to expand...

I picked one up in the rough yesterday, it was there glowing like a beacon, I guess its owner just didn't love it any more.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I picked one up in the rough yesterday, it was there glowing like a beacon, I guess its owner just didn't love it any more.  

Click to expand...

Did you try it? Thoughts?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 7, 2017)

Surely the only proper test of these balls would be if they were tried by somebody who could actually hit the ball "properly" and imparted some decent spin on them?
A scratch golfer, or at least a low single digit player who stuck the ball consistently?
With all due respect Martin, I doubt if you hit the ball exactly the same from one iron shot to the next.


----------



## TheJezster (Aug 14, 2017)

I bought a sleeve of these.  My initial impressions are positive, especially if playing in fading light.

They are VERY easy to see, and they feel quite soft too.  Good response round the greens.

I liked them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 14, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			I bought a sleeve of these.  My initial impressions are positive, especially if playing in fading light.

They are VERY easy to see, and they feel quite soft too.  Good response round the greens.

I liked them.
		
Click to expand...

What colour did you buy


----------



## Captainron (Aug 15, 2017)

I had a few with me on the Sunningdale trip.

Had the red ones. Easy to see and performed well.

They gave StuC a headache when he looked at them so massive bonus there.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 15, 2017)

Captainron said:



			They gave StuC a headache when he looked at them so massive bonus there.
		
Click to expand...

Makes a change from 18 pints of Stella :rofl:


----------



## chellie (Aug 15, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I had a few with me on the Sunningdale trip.

Had the red ones. Easy to see and performed well.

They gave StuC a headache when he looked at them so massive bonus there.
		
Click to expand...




Karl102 said:



			Makes a change from 18 pints of Stella :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

PMSL:rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 15, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I had a few with me on the Sunningdale trip.



.
		
Click to expand...

Not for long I have guessed.  &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 15, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I had a few with me on the Sunningdale trip.

Had the red ones. Easy to see and performed well.

They gave StuC a headache when he looked at them so massive bonus there.
		
Click to expand...

That explained where they came from in the heather


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 16, 2017)

One of our lads found a red one and we all had a chip with. For me it felt clicky and glacial - almost as if it could shatter if you hit it hard enough.

My own view is that they look and feel horrible although the S version's meant to be pretty decent.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 23, 2017)

was at the range yesterday and had a look at one in the pro shop
now im blind as it burnt my retina out, jeez you should only look at those things through eclipse standard eye protection.


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm thinking about getting some to match the colour of my outfit for H4H


----------



## Imurg (Aug 23, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			was at the range yesterday and had a look at one in the pro shop
now im blind as it burnt my retina out, jeez you should only look at those things through eclipse standard eye protection.
		
Click to expand...

Right up your street then...:ears:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			I'm thinking about getting some to match the colour of my outfit for H4H 

Click to expand...

They only do six or so colours


----------



## pendodave (Aug 23, 2017)

I found a blue one the other day and put it in play to see how it was. Couldn't have been harder to see if it was camo. Ok if playing on snow I guess....


----------



## Tiger Woods (Aug 24, 2017)

I was actually considering putting these into play when I comeback. No need to now and homer has saved me days of testing. 

Cheers Homey


----------



## Captainron (Aug 25, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That explained where they came from in the heather
		
Click to expand...

Oi!

I only lost one there and that's when I airmailed the green from 207 with a seven iron on the 11th on the new course. I was gutted!


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 26, 2017)

Tiger Woods said:



			I was actually considering putting these into play when I comeback. No need to now and homer has saved me days of testing. 

Cheers Homey
		
Click to expand...

This is the best post I've seen in a long while,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Oi!

I only lost one there and that's when I airmailed the green from 207 with a seven iron on the 11th on the new course. I was gutted!
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't yours I found then. Found one at Sutton Green (white) yesterday just off the fairway. Maybe someone hated them as much as me and just left it there. Gave it to a mate and he tried it. Now he's a new golfer, not that great and will play anything but he hated the feel too. Just think they are a horrible ball


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 27, 2017)

Bought two sleeves yesterday, green and pink, played them throughout the round and I like them. For me they felt soft off the putter face, they were giving a lovely penetrating ball flight off the driver and 3 fairway, to the point where one of the lads who I was playing with commented the same. Spin around the green can't really comment as it's not something I can do with any ball, well not something I can do intentionally. 

If I get a chance I'd like to compare them on GC2 against the Mizuno JPX and Srixon AD333 which are the other two balls I play and just see with my swing if there is much difference between them.

Other points, the balls held up well, no scuffing or marks, both the pink and green are dead easy to see in the air and really easy to see on the ground from a good distance even in the grass.

For me, when I hit the Volvik well it seemed to go further, on a few holes where the JPX or AD333 have held up and stopped the Vivid was a good few yards further on. Now whether that was down to the course conditions and weather I couldn't say, but the ground wasn't overly hard, we have had quite a bit of rain up here in the NE, it was warm yesterday, but only high teens, low twenties, but as wrote at the start I like them, a lot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Bought two sleeves yesterday, green and pink, played them throughout the round and I like them. For me they felt soft off the putter face, they were giving a lovely penetrating ball flight off the driver and 3 fairway, to the point where one of the lads who I was playing with commented the same. Spin around the green can't really comment as it's not something I can do with any ball, well not something I can do intentionally. 

If I get a chance I'd like to compare them on GC2 against the Mizuno JPX and Srixon AD333 which are the other two balls I play and just see with my swing if there is much difference between them.

Other points, the balls held up well, no scuffing or marks, both the pink and green are dead easy to see in the air and really easy to see on the ground from a good distance even in the grass.

For me, when I hit the Volvik well it seemed to go further, on a few holes where the JPX or AD333 have held up and stopped the Vivid was a good few yards further on. Now whether that was down to the course conditions and weather I couldn't say, but the ground wasn't overly hard, we have had quite a bit of rain up here in the NE, it was warm yesterday, but only high teens, low twenties, but as wrote at the start I like them, a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting and glad you had a more positive experience than I did. I have to agree their durability is excellent and the ones I used didn't scuff. The yellow and green ones I had were really good. The yellow one in particular was clear to see in flight and in the semi rough


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 21, 2017)

You do realise that the Vivid is not the premium ball offering from Volvik? 

It's the S4 which actually is a decent offering.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 21, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			You do realise that the Vivid is not the premium ball offering from Volvik? 

It's the S4 which actually is a decent offering.
		
Click to expand...

Errr yeah, my brief review was on the VIVID range.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Errr yeah, my brief review was on the VIVID range.
		
Click to expand...

Thought it was clear. I also made it clear in my reviews


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 23, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thought it was clear. I also made it clear in my reviews
		
Click to expand...

No worries.

S4 is ten times the ball the Vivid is and you won't have the feel/stop issues. Yellow also looks absolutely fantastic against my black putter. Really pops out and aids alignment!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			No worries.

S4 is ten times the ball the Vivid is and you won't have the feel/stop issues. Yellow also looks absolutely fantastic against my black putter. Really pops out and aids alignment!
		
Click to expand...

Got a couple to try so I'll report back and no doubt do a video on it!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 25, 2017)

shame they don't do the better ball in the vivid colors, really struggling to pick up a white ball in an overcast sky at the moment


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 25, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			shame they don't do the better ball in the vivid colors, really struggling to pick up a white ball in an overcast sky at the moment
		
Click to expand...

If you haven't already tried one, give them a go, you may be surprised. I read all the comments on the forum about the ball be brick hard, no spin pinnacles in disguise, but as I wrote above they do feel soft, well they do to me.

Yes they are low spin, you do get some extra distance, around the green they may not spin as much as a top of the range premium ball, but you adapt your game, play a bump and run, rather than a flighted spin and stop.

As fot visibility, the pink or green stand out like beacons against a grey sky, more so in direct sunlight.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 25, 2017)

S4 comes in Pink & Green.

Green is very bright.


----------

